# Pressing vinyl lettering on 100% polyester



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been asked to put a name on a couple of PE shirts that are 100% polyester. I have never pressed on to 100% polyester before and as they belong to the customer and not something I have bought, I only have once chance to get it right.

My vinyl supplier said to use Hotflex and I asked if I should use the usual temperature/time settings and he said generally yes, but some do better if you use a lower temperature of 150 for 20 seconds.

I only have one chance to get this right or I will be buying the customer new shirts. I'm really nervous about doing this, what could go wrong if I use the usual temperature I press at?


----------



## colkata (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi I can help hotflex 160 for 15 sec light pressure or the clear backing will leave a outline in the shirt I do a lot of sport shirts 100% polyester don't forget the Teflon sheet for protection of the shirt
try to find an old one if you have one and test is your still not sure just to build your confidence first
hope this helps Col


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I usually press at. Will the material change colour under the heat? I will look in some charity shops for some practise shirts first.


----------



## colkata (Jul 23, 2014)

just make sure you use Teflon sheet to protect garment I have no problems at these setting if
you don't it can change colour slightly because of direct scorching the polyester shows up more on white 
Col


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you, I am feeling calmer, now.


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

I've just noticed they have a label on that says transfer at 160 for 10 seconds and the t-shirt already has some vinyl on the sleeves.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Pressing a customer supplied garment is always tricky. I just tell my customers that we take no responibility if the garment gets damaged and make them sign. Many get all pissy and leave, but if it is not a material that you are used to work with and you mess it up the customer will be even more pissy. I explain that to them and also tell them that if I supply the garment and I mess it up, I know where to get another one and tell them that most of the time when someone supplies you with a garment it is because they got it on sale somewhere and the quality is not always able to sustain decorating. We had a customer bring us long sleeve cotton shirts that when we pressed the first one it ended up with a big purple square where the press was. They were not impressed, but they were warned ahead of time and signed off on it.


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

Good idea. These were shirts they had been given by the school as she's doing a PE course and it had already been embroidered with the school logo and course information. It did have some vinyl on the sleeve already, though. 

Anyway, after practising a dozen times on a shirt I got from a charity shop, I took the plunge and it looks fine. I decided against using the Teflon pillow after reading that it would leave marks on polyester. I charged very little for it and spent alot of time practising so now I have done one I will charge more!


----------



## colkata (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad to her it went well I knock them out and don't even thick about it now ,sure you will be the same after some more its Teflon sheet not the pads as pads / pillow would mark ,the sheet covers complete garment or heat proof paper .
cheers Col


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Teflon sheets lower the temperature on the other side 10 or 15 degrees.....Sometimes this reduces the temperature enough that the "hot melt" adhesive does not work in the long term....Good luck.....


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Teflon sheets lower the temperature on the other side 10 or 15 degrees.....Sometimes this reduces the temperature enough that the "hot melt" adhesive does not work in the long term....Good luck.....


Surely the instructions from the vinyl supplier must take this into account as you have to use a sheet?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

silverdogprints said:


> Surely the instructions from the vinyl supplier must take this into account as you have to use a sheet?


I never use a sheet.....Only comments I have ever seen from a vinyl supplier is to raise temperature....I saw that instruction on Stahls years ago.....

PS....Just found this on Seay Graphics' site: 
DO NOT use Teflon Sheet as this will lower the temperature applied to the transfers by as much as 25°

http://www.seaygraphics.com/Plastisol_Transfer_Price_List.html


----------



## silverdogprints (Aug 18, 2014)

My vinyl supplier give instructions regarding pressing temperatures and times for all of their products. How do you stop the vinyl sticking to the press if you don't use a sheet?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My press has a teflon coating on the upper platen....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

You also have to be careful about the dye bleeding through the vinyl you are pressing on to it. If that vinyl is thin very possible after pressing or a washing or two that the vinyl will start to change colors.

In our softball league the place that did the last shirts, a blue poly and a yellow vinyl , after couple of washing's the blue dye was seeping thru the vinly. Turned ugly looking.

Might want to look at sub block vinyl, which is thicker to block that bleeding.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

silverdogprints said:


> My vinyl supplier give instructions regarding pressing temperatures and times for all of their products. How do you stop the vinyl sticking to the press if you don't use a sheet?


The vinyl should have some type of clear mylar over top of it. That is what you peel off when you press it on to the shirt.


----------

